# Remove the "Don't Touch - Hot" Label?



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

A friend of mine asked me if he should remove that piece of clear plastic underneath the motors on Tomy SG+ and SRT cars - you know, the one that says "Don't Touch - Hot" on the bottom of the SG+ cars.

Of course, I told him the correct answer, but he doesn't believe me, so I thought I would post it here.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I leave them in. It helps keep my stray hippy hair out of the arm. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

joez870 said:


> I leave them in. It helps keep my stray hippy hair out of the arm. :thumbsup:


I'm picturing joez in a panic, screaming for help; his hair caught in a new Tomy GT40; his head being pulled closer and closer to the track table where a painful fate awaits him.  ( like the wood chipper scene from Fargo, but on a smaller, less bloody scale).

Oh....maybe you mean loose hairs.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Being a Neanderthal, I toss them heat sheilds immediately in the hopes of allowing better ventilation. 

Burning yer finger is a right of passage for us slot-tards and an important diagnostic too!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Heat shields are for sissies and 5 year-olds.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Heat shields are for sissies and 5 year-olds.



I gotta go with this answer...Wizards and such run a lot hotter and we don't need no stinkin don't touch badges...



Dave


----------



## joejoeguns (Nov 11, 2007)

first thing that goes,toss it.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Garbage'd.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Get rid of the label....they will run much cooler without it. It is only there to prevent massive law suits like the ones from people who don't think coffee is hot unless it has a little idiot warning on the cup. Sometimes experience is the best teacher.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

jeremy1082 said:


> Get rid of the label....they will run much cooler without it. It is only there to prevent massive law suits like the ones from people who don't think coffee is hot unless it has a little idiot warning on the cup. Sometimes experience is the best teacher.


Funny you should mention coffee. I use to feel the same way till I read the whole story on the little old lady that spilled coffee in her lap. Did you know she actually got 3rd degree burns from it and had to have skin graffs (not sure if graffs is spelled correctly) Also the McDonlads had been sighted by the health department a couple of times for the coffee machine being way too hot.

Roger Corrie


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I pull them off my runners, the cars I collect and run softly retains them


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

In extreme wind tunnel testing, I discovered the drag produced by the heat shield was minimal. I came to this conclusion after watching the slot car lift off the table and smash against the back wall in jaw-dropping fashion. I used a vacuum cleaner to sweep up the dust since this was all that was left.

In conclusion, feel free to remove the tiny pieces of plastic. I do.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Live on the edge, take it off. :lol: rr


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I remove them, but I keep them in a box in the hall closet. Ya never know when you might need some sort of confetti to distract a burglar or an angry woman with a rolling pin.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Is this anything like the tag on a mattress??? "Do not remove under penalty of law" :jest: :jest:


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

the McDonalds thing.....

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/1287038/posts


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I can't stand...*



Scafremon said:


> A friend of mine asked me if he should remove that piece of clear plastic underneath the motors on Tomy SG+ and SRT cars - you know, the one that says "Don't Touch - Hot" on the bottom of the SG+ cars.
> 
> Of course, I told him the correct answer, but he doesn't believe me, so I thought I would post it here.


I can't stand inanimate objects telling me what to do....
I walked over to a few of my cars and checked, NONE of them were "hot"...
And yes, I tear the tags off of my mattress also...

Scott


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

12345


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Arrrgh!!!*

$%#@&^!!!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

It's Tomy's way of telling you their wall packs aren't powerful enough for their cars. They get hot from trying to suck amps that the wall wart can't supply. What is funny is the instructions that used to come with the early SG+ cars. They told you to only run the car for 15 minutes and then let it cool.  

Lawyers are the reason for the print on the heat shield. Remember, these are toys for children.  

Years ago I showed guys a way to cut a small flap into the heat shield to rub on the armature. You got a whining sound like a blower. Novelty at best but it was still fun.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*This I have to try...*



Slott V said:


> *snip*
> Years ago I showed guys a way to cut a small flap into the heat shield to rub on the armature. You got a whining sound like a blower. Novelty at best but it was still fun.


Oh yeah... This I have to try...

Scott


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

I just try to follow the 10 Commandments, and the Golden Rule - Any other laws, or warnings are just so much foofraw, and subject to be ignored if warranted by personal choice, circumstance, or state of inebriation.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Now that y'all admitted guilt, 

I'm dialing the "Do Not remove This Tag Police".


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Now that y'all admitted guilt,
> 
> I'm dialing the "Do Not remove This Tag Police".


:roll:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rip off.....*



Scafremon said:


> 12345


STOP: Har.............you all crack me up. My traffic light is stuck on all 3...Stop, Caution and Go.










I say RIP the Mother off! :wave: Green means Go baby! This sure sounds like a rip off thread to me. 

R.I.P. little HOT label...R.I.P.

Bob...zilla


----------

